# Running rough



## mdlarkins01 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 2000 maxima with 90k miles. I was in idle the other day for like 10 minutes then my car just shut off. It wouldnt start back up until it cooled down. It has also been running realy rough so i just replaced all the coils and spark plugs. I replace the maf about a year and a half ago. The check engine light just came on for the o2 sensor. Could someone please help me out. My car feels like it has lost a lot of power.


----------

